

Updated Java 6 EOL date (to November 2012) - wiradikusuma
https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/updated_java_6_eol_date
With original EOL on July 2012, I can't believe Apple still ships OSX with Java 1.6 (Developer Preview for 1.7 available in http://jdk7.java.net/macportpreview/).
======
wiradikusuma
With original EOL on July 2012, I can't believe Apple still ships OSX with
Java 1.6 (Developer Preview for 1.7 available in
<http://jdk7.java.net/macportpreview/>).

